# Bee truck crash



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Who's are they? http://www.macon.com/2013/11/03/2753938/bees-swarm-in-forsyth-after-accident.html


----------



## 66thstreetbees (Sep 26, 2013)

oooooh. . angry bees. . . not enough smoke it the world. . .


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

That would suck! Im glad they are not my bees.


----------



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

Hope the bee keeper has a very quick recovery. Sorry it happened!


----------



## urbanoutlaw (Nov 19, 2012)

Man, that sucks beyond belief. 

How much value does a truck load of bees have? 120K?
Is there insurance for this kind of mishap?

I feel bad for whomever this happened to.


----------



## Heintz88 (Feb 26, 2012)

urbanoutlaw said:


> Man, that sucks beyond belief.
> 
> How much value does a truck load of bees have? 120K?
> Is there insurance for this kind of mishap?
> ...


120k lol. Prolly around ~600 hives. Depending on what the bees are going to
Be used for down south, 120k would be quite low. My question is who is around to clean that up? I mean the beekeeper could be hours and hours away. Do you recruite local help to hand pick up each of those hives? How long would traffic be backed up for? Lol


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Only looks like a 1/3 of the load. $15k-18K. Wonder what the truck looked like.With the highway only being shut down for two hours, I would have to say that just part of the load dumped off to the side of the road. Anyway you look at it, I would hate to have to clean up that mess.:digging:


----------



## urbanoutlaw (Nov 19, 2012)

Didn't realize the value is dependent upon geographic area. I just used $300/hive * 400 hives per trailer...a wild guess.

The news report said local beekeepers "assisted" officials in the cleanup. :scratch:

I can imagine what a pain this would be to clean up.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Doesn't look like my colors.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

urbanoutlaw said:


> Didn't realize the value is dependent upon geographic area. I just used $300/hive * 400 hives per trailer...a wild guess.
> 
> The news report said local beekeepers "assisted" officials in the cleanup. :scratch:
> 
> I can imagine what a pain this would be to clean up.


Been there, done that. I have a friend whose ten wheeler sank into a soft shoulder and flopped over on its side. No real way to right it w/ the load strapped to it, so he cut all of the straps. The ratchets were on the underside, the passenger side, of the load.

I got a call and called other nearby beekeepers and about 12 of us showed up to deal w/ the mess. Not much broken equipment, other than the straps. But quite a few confused bees. Some colonys got doubled up when put back together on the pallets. Some hives had two excluders in them. Recovery took all Summer, it seemed.

The pintel hitch on the nose of the trailer twisted the nose of the trailer. The trailer and skidsteer stayed upright.

The incidence in the article is much worse, but maybe in some ways easier to deal with. Looks like to me as though the best thing would have been a front end loader and a cpl dump trucks to take everything to a burn pit. Sweep it off of the road and get traffic back to normal.

I have insurance on my hives. I hope I don't have to use it. $150.00 per hive might replace the boxes, but not the lost income. I don't know if I can afford insurance that would cover lost income.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

where would you start to look for insurance like that for the hives? farm bureau?


----------



## SunnyR2000 (May 9, 2012)

So sad...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

scokat said:


> where would you start to look for insurance like that for the hives? farm bureau?


Yes. Part of my Special Farm Package.


----------

